# Anubias questions



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have a few anubias plants in a few different tanks and they are all having some problems. 
Some of them have yellowing leaves, some of them have curling leaves, and some have holes in their leaves. 

Is this a lack of nutrition? Will flourish fix this? 

Thanks


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Leaves don't typically heal. You're almost always better off by removing any unhealthy leaves. If the new growth has the same issues, then it might be a deficiency.

Give Flourish a try and see if it helps with the new growth.


----------



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

As adakin says there's no salvaging deficient/damaged leaves.

Pinholes-potassium OR betta (some are known to nip tiny holes in anubias leaves.. i have no idea why-one of mine has in the past)

Curling leaves-extreme nitrogen deficiency (was/is in a tank with 0ppm nitrates and other faster growing plants absorbing any creates by fauna/food/etc) Note: coffeefolia has naturally wavy (not curled) leaves. When true coffeefolia (not a hybrid) grows a new leaf it comes in yellow then turns green. See photo below:










Yellow-(if not coffeefolia) if it goes form yellow to brown to deterioration it can be another nitrogen deficiency OR a sign of rhizome rot: when it effect a leaf it gets very rapid deterioration f leaf int eh same way nitrogen deficiency does. If you look at the base of the stem by the rhizome there may be a brown/discolored pot that is soft. Also check the entire rhizome including the cut end for discoloration and soft spot. Sniff it-does it smell like garbage?


----------



## violettec (Jan 3, 2015)

I had problems with my anubias until I started using Flourish Comprehensive, Flourish Excel, Flourish Nitrogen, and API Leaf Zone which contains iron and potassium. My sad looking anubias are actually growing surprisingly fast now. I made sure to remove all of the sad looking leaves, too. Just make sure the rhizomes look healthy.


----------

